# TCL Tutorial



## RoXxOl (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich bin ziemlich neu in der TCL (Eggdrop) szene und wollt fragen ob jemand eine Seite mit  Tutorials zum scripten von TCL (speziell für eggdrops) kennt.

Mfg


----------



## MasterJM (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,

das Werk schlechthin: http://www.suninet.nl/tclguide/

Oder http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/docs/Komodo/tutorial/tcltut/tcltut.html

Oh, wie ich grad sehe gibts was von CyBex:
http://tcl.b0rk.de/

MfG JM


----------



## BUG SPAWNY (26. Januar 2008)

Das Thema ist zwar alt, aber mein Problem passt hier wohl gut rein:
Ich möchte ein paar Tools für den Eggdrop programmieren und würde das gerne Objekt-orientiert designen. TCL ist eigentlich keine OO-Sprache, jedoch gibt es ein Add-On, das TCL um OOP Features erweitert. Meine Frage ist nun, ob der Eggdrop das auch unterstützt.


----------

